# Fear of Sex After Miscarriage



## Chinagirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I have had 3 m/c's and, as a result, have no interest in sex. I think I am scared that it could lead to another pregnancy and m/c. I associate sex with negative results. How do I get over this? Has anyone else experienced this? Thank you.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I went through this after my m/c. It really takes a lot of courage to risk getting pg. Having sex is also a reminder of what happened. I hope your dh is understanding.







.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

I, too, experienced fear of sex after my miscarriage. I have had only one m/c, so I can only imagine that the fear must be even greater when you have had 3.









For me, all the physical pain from the m/c became associated in my mind with my sexual parts and sexuality in general. Added on top of that was all my emotional pain and fear. At first my dh did not understand why sex was hurting me, or why I was crying and afraid. He expected it to be like before. What helped for me was talking with my dh about my fears and pain. I really had to make him understand, so he could help me through. It got better for me pretty fast after that, but as I said, this was my only loss.

Maybe it would be helpful for you to have some time to get comfortable with being intimate with your partner without the pressure of ttc or the fear of pregnancy.

PM me anytime.


----------

